# .338 lapua build question (other calibers also)



## reds06 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm wanting to build a 338 lapua but unsure what gun/action could be used. Also as alternative maybe a 338 ultra mag. I've never built a rifle obviously but want to learn. Hard to find answers on net on which brands are buildable and how to build, and which calibers will interchange for a build. Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 13, 2010)

How much are you looking to spend?

Reason I ask is, it might just work out better for you to buy a Sako TRG-42 or AI in .338 Lapua than have one built.


----------



## reds06 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just depends. May cost more but could buy as funds allowed.  Remington made a rifle in 338 lapua for around 1300. But when found one didn't have funds and haven't seen one since. Just something for project one day. But if was going to be a several thousand at one time would just go all out on a Barrett 98


----------



## mike bell (Aug 13, 2010)

What about them Surgen actions? seems to be the rage in the 1000 yard guns now.


----------



## jonsey (Aug 13, 2010)

Lot easier way to get to 1000 than a 338.  But if you can afford to shoot the 338, then a Surgeon action shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## deadend (Aug 13, 2010)

Get a Savage donor action, barrel wrench, and go gauge.  Order a prefit barrel from any manufacturer in .338 Edge or RUM and put it on.  Forget the Lapua, brass is WAY too expensive for the same performance.


----------



## no clever name (Aug 14, 2010)

deadend said:


> Get a Savage donor action, barrel wrench, and go gauge.  Order a prefit barrel from any manufacturer in .338 Edge or RUM and put it on.  Forget the Lapua, brass is WAY too expensive for the same performance.



This is a great idea for DIYers.  

I picked up a Rem 700  in 300 ultra mag to convert to 338 edge over a year ago.  Unfortunately the down economy caught up with me and my play money dried up so its just another project that sits.  

Here's info on the guy that developed the 338 edge  http://www.defensiveedge.net/338 edge/338 edge.htm


----------



## germag (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been bitten by the .338 Lapua bug a couple of times too.....but because of practical considerations, I nixed the idea. Brass is too expensive and hard to find, they burn way too much powder, and I really don't have a place to let it stretch it's legs. The furthest I get an opportunity to shoot is 1400 yards...I can do that with my .300 Win Mag....and I still have the money I would spend on the rifle build, P-rail, rings, optics, etc (somewhere around $3500-$4500) and the brass, boolits and powder, to spend on shooting the rifles I already have and traveling to the shoots. If I had a place to shoot 2k yards, that would be a different story...then I'd go ahead and either build or buy a .338 Lapua.

If you're only going to 1k yards or less and shooting just targets, all you really need is a .308 Win. Then you have a LOT of money left over for shooting....

If you're building the rifle for hunting deer and elk and that sort of thing, and planning to shoot longer distances, then a .300 Win Mag is plenty. IMO, a shot at a deer or other game animal past about 700 yards is probably just not a good idea anyway.

 If you're planning to shoot big bears at any distance, then a .338 Lapua is a good choice.


----------



## reds06 (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably just put match grade ammo in the fnar. Would one day like to build a bigger caliber bolt gun but may just work a semiauto for the money. Biggest reason for post is which actions able to be built. It's vague on most sites which actions can be built to other calibers and alternatives to rem 700.


----------



## germag (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, you can swap calibers on just about any action....it's usually just a matter of swapping barrels. The thing that determines _which_ caliber you can swap to is not the brand of the action, but the action length and bolt face diameter.


----------



## Willi (Aug 20, 2010)

Gota love that .338 cal


----------



## rockhunta (Sep 5, 2010)

338 edge....same ballistics maybe a little better and brass half price. But maybe this will help.
http://www.viperactions.com/


----------



## UAflyfisher (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry just saw this post. 

Action Options are numerous:

Affordable= Savage, R700, CZ550 Magnum

Custom= 

Stiller TAC338 from Viper Actions

Surgeon Actions

GA Precision Templar Action

Underground Skunkworks Model 911 is available for 338

Model 70 Style Custom Action from Montana Rifle Co.

McMillan Custom Actions

Lawton Machine Actions

BAT Machine Actions

There are probably a few others but those are the ones I know of for sure.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Sep 15, 2010)

cabelas sells the .338 lapua brass (the Lapua brand) for $249.99 per box of 100. a good $100 more than any of the brand's other caliber brass. don't know if this helps you or not, just though i'd throw it out there since i came across it. its in their shooting catalog.


----------

